# Vis report after storm. Pensacola



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The subject asked the question. How about a report?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

If it's any comparison Choctawhatchee bay is fairly cloudy. Maybe 3' over here even in the bayous.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> The subject asked the question. How about a report?


Hell, you're always the first one with a report, we've been waiting on you!:notworthy:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes old age is hell I started to go just to see what it was. My guess is dirty. Got two reliable people gonna call me today. Bet its clear down to about 10 ft above bottom. Ill post whatever I find out.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> If it's any comparison Choctawhatchee bay is fairly cloudy. Maybe 3' over here even in the bayous.


The same color it's been all year? :thumbdown:


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Going diving on Tuesday hope it's ok


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

20 to 30 ft pete tide


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Dove 3 Coal Barges yesterday and it was 3-4'


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Looked good on the Oriskany on Friday. Current kicked up and was kinda rippin' on the second dive.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! thanks for all the reports


----------



## vulkanman (Mar 16, 2015)

Is there a sticky thread for viability? Can we make one?


----------

